# Career in Viticulture?



## tobinobin (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all, I recently quit a degree majoring in Geography (studying in the UK). I've been considering doing a full degree in horticulture, but the thought of becoming a gardener/garden landscaper doesn't appeal to me. Working in an environment such as an orchard/vineyard/commercial farm or even a plant nursery interests me much more. Added to this, I'm a passionate amateur home brewer; the whole process fascinates me. What I ask you is this - for an end goal of say becoming a vineyard manager, would a horticulture degree be worth the 3-4 years of study (Scottish university fees are paid for us remember), or would I be better off getting an apprenticeship for experience and working my way up, or a mix of both? Just to add, I'm currently 19 and would be 20 when next years course starts.

Now I realise there are no real vineyards in Scotland (I think there's one small experimental one!) - so I'd have to move down to England or even farther afoot, which isn't too big an issue for me personally (might be for the country though heh). If anyone has any words of wisdom, feel free.


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 20, 2012)

No words of wisdom. just a few thoughts.
Neither Scotland nor the Rest of UK have a significant wineyard tradition or a significant wine producing industry, correct me if I'm wrong! So I wonder where you would expect to find a job with such a degree! I also don't think that anyone in France or the rest of wine-producing Europe would be interested in a wineyard manager who holds a degree from an unknown foreign educational institution and who doesn't speak the local language fluently. So I clearly favour the idea of self-study! 

You have one advantage though: You live in an area, where wine growing is unusual. In a wine producing country the market is saturated and the best wine growing areas are in the private ownership of established wine producers but in Britain wine growing is still something exotic. So if you want to start with your own wineyard, you're not in a too bad position. At least you might find a good spot for wine growing at a moderable price (because people don't know that sloped agricultural land can be good for anything). Keep in mind though that wine growing in a commercial scale still requires a huge amount of investment for land and machines, and that it might become tricky to get these machines and keep them maintained in Britain... If that is in your mind (and you have a few hundret thousand Pounds to spend) I would recommend you to get a professional wine-making degree, if not, see above..


----------



## tobinobin (Nov 22, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from, but I'd like to point out that there are over 400 vineyards in England (most are small and not very commercial though), and with global warming the future prospects in the next few decades are promising. My main issue would probably be an educational one...it'd be up to myself to learn about viticulture and gain work experience over Summer etcetera. Also, many vineyards are family owned and probably wouldn't be hiring.

I believe Scotland is almost completely unsuitable for grape growing, mostly due to lack of sun. There's one experimental vineyard on the East Coast, but it's still in very early days.


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 22, 2012)

I am from Austria. Small country, not a big wine producer but we have about 20000 wineyards. Still you would have a hard time finding a job in viticulture here. Most vineyards are small family businesses where all the work stays within the family. As you already mentioned, it won't be different in the UK. 

As you say, the prospect for wine production in southern England are promising. So it would be worth considering to start producing wine there. But I still don't think that it would be easy to find a job in this field. While british producers are mostly family businesses, big French producers who might expand to the UK might rely on their own staff or on local farmers. I don't think that you will find a job offer for a wineyard manager in the newspapers in the near future...

That's why I say: If you have the funds to buy or lease a nice property in southern England: Go for it! But don't go for horticulture, go for viticulture, you don't want to plant roses! If not, I would suggest you to look for a field with better career prospects...


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 26, 2012)

Just one more thought:
I think, that, just as anywhere in the world, the wine production in the UK will boil down to some very small regions with exceptionally good climatic and topographic conditions (mild winters, long and relyable growing season, high solar exposure and not too windy). If you could get hold of a property in such a region it might be a good investment for the furure...


----------



## tobinobin (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I think pretty South England is the main region that has the right amount of sunshine generally. Sadly I'm far too young to afford buying a vineyard or any land, never mind the huge investment of running a vineyard and starting a commercial enterprise. I've done some research and there's a college in England that teaches Viticulture and Oenology, but again it's a bit expensive for me (we get university fees paid for us in Scotland, but not in England).


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 27, 2012)

I think all has been said! 
I would stick to self study. There is lots of useful literature on viticulture out there and if you are really into it and practice a lot you won't need to attend school to learn all what it takes to become an excellent winegrower. As always practice is more important than theory. You might also consider studying viticulture as an additional qualification but i wouldn't rely on it as a single qualification. It just find it too insecure to build a future on it.

Better find another field that interests you and that has some better career prospects. You can still become a winegrower, if the circumstances allow it!
Who knows, maybe some day you'll start your own wineyard in Scotland and you'll prove that even scottish climate is suitable for grape growing...


----------



## robie (Nov 27, 2012)

Get the degree first, so you have the technical knowledge, then go through an appreticeship in a popular viticulture area. It will take you several years but if it is something you love, though you may have to live someplace else, you will end up better off for it. It sounds like a second love for you; don't ignore it!!


----------



## blumentopferde (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't want to be the one to talk you out of your dreams. So - if this is really what you crave to do - do it! When you really want something, you can achieve it! And this is not because you're so special - everybody's special - it is just because 90% of the people don't persue, whatever they persue, with full heart - but instead do, whatever they do, just because they have to do it or think that they have to.
Keep in mind though that it will get complicated. You will have to move somewhere else, it will cost a fair amount of money and you won't be welcomed on the labour market with open arms. Maybe you'll have to work in a totally different field, just to afford it, maybe you'll have to spend your whole life far away from home.

Yet another thought: Could you imagine growing something else than grapes? At least in Austria farmers are slowly getting rare. The farmer's children don't find the work on a farm appealing and the immigrants don't know anything about modern agriculture. So slowly there is a market emerging. Maybe it is the same in Britain?


----------



## tobinobin (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey again guys thanks for all of your comments, I've looked into courses in other countries. A particularly affordable option would be Stellenbosch in South Africa- how difficult would employment options be internationally with a degree in viticulture and oenology from Stellenbosch? I've lived in SA for 3 years before, and have some contacts there too which makes sense.


----------



## blumentopferde (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry can't help you with that! Stellenbosch is a well known name - mostly for the wine growing area but also the university seems to have some reputation. As you've lived in South Africa you might know how to get around safely there, so why not? Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## robie (Dec 18, 2012)

Tob,

Forget the gloom and doom! Any dream worth having is always going to be preceded by sometimes huge obstacles. The only easy occupation is the occupation of doing nothing to help yourself. Anything worth doing is worth the challenge required to achieve it.

If you are serious about your dreams, prepare yourself by getting the proper schooling and training. Then, start where ever you can, even if that is at the very bottom. (If you are really good, you won't be at the bottom long.)

There are articles in wine making magazines by wine makers who started out as tasting room employees, or simple laborers in a winery. If they can do it, with an education behind you, you certainly can, also.

Good luck!


----------



## Banitt (May 22, 2013)

Hey, I just wanted to inform you that there are a lot of vineyards, and schools that offer classes in viticulture in america, mostly in California. 
Also I wanted to say that there are such thing as cold hardy grapes. I live and work at a vineyard in Minnesota where the winters are harsh, and we do not get much sun, but our vineyard is BOOMING. 
Now I don't know what Scotland is like but if you say that it's too cold for grapes, your probably wrong. Shut this is your life so you can choose to do what you want with it


----------

